# Fox Farm questions????



## Jman (Apr 8, 2009)

This is my first FF grow, I am starting from LW and repotting in OF.  How long can seedlings stay in the LW 16 oz plastic cups.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 8, 2009)

I would say about 3 weeks, then make the transfer. Your plants will tell you if they want nutes sooner, typically by turning a lighter shade of green than they had previously been, but I doubt this will happen before 3 weeks...


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 8, 2009)

im 17wks into my grow and have used 2 bottles of BB, 1bottle of GB and 1bottle of TB. i am all out as of yesterday. seems like lotsa trips for nutes, or do most ppl just buy the like 60$ gallon jugs?


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like you're a $60 jug candidate!


----------



## Jman (Apr 8, 2009)

like I said, or maybe I didn't. this is my first FF grow and I want to do it rite growing WW and Hindu kush.  I have a current grow that is all MG products. they are 10 weeks old and almost 3 feet tall. Filling out nicely...Vegged them under 4' flouros 12- t12 bulbs.  Flowering under 400W HPS.LOOOKIN GOOOD to for bag seed.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 8, 2009)

you wont be let down man. it might be a bit light on the Phos, or my crop just eats it right up but i cant say anything bad about it really.


----------



## astrobud (Apr 8, 2009)

i started using ffofa couple of weeks ago and love it. to answer your ? about 3 weeks with fresh of, then use your nutes. hope that helps


----------



## Jman (Apr 8, 2009)

question is how long in the LW 16 oz. cups before OF.Thanks


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 9, 2009)

Your question was answered right away, which is why I'm guessin no one else has really bothered add further to your question. Let them spend 3 weeks in the LightWarrior soil as you have it now, then transplant to the ocean forest, like I first said...


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 9, 2009)

Also, white strains are pretty nute sensitive, so I would do what astrobud said AFTER a few weeks in light warrior. Put them in OF now like he recommends and you'll have problems. No offense astrobud, just tryin to help out here...


----------



## Jman (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you blanco, I must have misunderstood your answer. I really appreciate the advice.  This is my first grow with quality beans, and i want to make sure i am on top of things.  I will be using FF nutes to.  Should I start out light on the nutes and ramp it up slowly.  I used some Tiger bloom on my current grow they are 4 weeks into flowering.  They handled it well at first, but now they are looking a little burned.  FF is pretty potent....


----------



## astrobud (Apr 10, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Also, white strains are pretty nute sensitive, so I would do what astrobud said AFTER a few weeks in light warrior. Put them in OF now like he recommends and you'll have problems. No offense astrobud, just tryin to help out here...


none taken, im not sure what u mean when you say white strains unless your talking about white widow and such. i have a nl and pure gold 8 inches tall in 3 weeks started in ffof, buschy as can be too. i also have a super skunk and lemon haze 10 days old and 3 inches, so its working for me:hubba:


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah my plants are about 11 days old have side branches and 6-8 nodes at 6 inches tall Id say FFOF is the best soil ive used so far, the seedling I have go right in it after there germed in peat pellets, havent lost one yet and they seem to thrive. I havent even come close to 3 weeks yet as of 11 days no sign of needing nutes yet.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 11, 2009)

damn lotek u got those girls on iv? or u growing in garbage cans. lol


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 11, 2009)

lol nope, 3gal. each gets about 2.5L of water when i water about twice a week. its works out to about 350-450ml of nutes added to my 5gal mixin pot.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to run 50/50 Ocean forest and light warrior from birth, I got better results than OF alone.

Something to think about if you feel like experimenting.


----------



## Jman (Apr 15, 2009)

As of today my babies are 11 days old, they have been in LW since birth.  I have considered mixing the LW and OF. I think that is what I will do. Thanx


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Jman on your ladies that are in flower you said they got nute burn from the FF nutes you added. IMO you don't need to add ferts to MG soils at all they already have nutes in the soil that release every time you water. But you will love the FFOF soil and nutes they are top notch. Just keep your PH in check and throw in some cal-mag on days 10 and 35 of flowering and sit back and enjoy. Also I put in a tbl spoon of dolomite lime per gallon of soil to boost the buffer a little, not that it is needed as it already has ground up oyster shells as a buffer, but thats just me...take care..


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well without adding any nutes ive come up with a mg def with FFOF keep some epsom salts handy, Ive began another type of soil grow with 100% organic schultz soil added perilite and vermiculite, the schultz has a bioactavator already in it. will keep you posted on it vs. FFOF.


----------



## Jman (Jun 2, 2009)

I will be interested to see how that turns out....


One of my other threads someone has mentioned TIGER BLOOM from FF is not a true Organic.  I still have not heard a convincing enough answer way.  Could someone please clearify this......


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 2, 2009)

No, tiger bloom is not organic....big bloom by FF is though.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 3, 2009)

yea. if you look on the bottle, i think the potassium comes from a refined chemical and not burn wood ash like would be needed to be organic. but i don't think ive ever seen a nute bottle that didn't use it as it's source. i don't care myself. working in foods i can tell you no organic is 100% and it doesn't really matter. but the closer it gets the nicer the product!


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 3, 2009)

Ingredients: Calcium Nitrate, Magnesium Nitrate, Ammonium Nitrate, Ammonium Phosphate, Potassium Phosphate, Potassium Nitrate, Earthworm Castings, Norwegian Kelp, iron EDTA, zinc EDTA, manganese EDTA, copper EDTA, chelating agent, Disodium Ethylenediamine Tetra Acetate (EDTA), sodium borate, and sodium molybdate.

Ammonium Nitrate, Potassium nitrate, EDTA's= chemically synthesized (google them)

check there websiite hxxp://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/faqfox-organics.html#anchorfaqorganic3

they admit they use inorganic compounds, there only true organic fert is BB.


----------



## Jman (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey cool whats up man, thanks for the input.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 24, 2009)

I go for 60% Ocean Forest, 20% Light Warrior, 15% Baccto Soil, 5% Perlite and Vermiculite.  I also dig out a little hole about 3 inches deep and place light warrior in the hole as a kind of plug to get things started and avoid transplanting.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 8, 2009)

I use ocean floor 2 parts to 1 part light warrior. works good for me.  Be sure to flush good before flowering, and a good 2 weeks b4 harvest, to get the fert taste out.  Thats how i do it anyway, I also use the soluble trio packs in bloom.  I get btwn 50 - 90 g/plant under a 400w with my afghani#1.  Can't wait to see what this Cindy 99 x AK47 does!, and I got a new 600w light to flower now!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 9, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I use ocean floor 2 parts to 1 part light warrior. works good for me.  Be sure to flush good before flowering, and a good 2 weeks b4 harvest, to get the fert taste out.  Thats how i do it anyway, I also use the soluble trio packs in bloom.  I get btwn 50 - 90 g/plant under a 400w with my afghani#1.  Can't wait to see what this Cindy 99 x AK47 does!, and I got a new 600w light to flower now!



:yeahthat:  That's a GREAT mix LF...   even better advice!   I think the added LW with mychorrizae really helps create an explosive root zone.  Show off some Cindy Pics when you get into flowering LF....   I LOVE that strain...  a true CLASSIC.  and the AK isn't chopped liver either....  I've got an AK48 about a week from harvest... very nice...

Rock ON Jman...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 9, 2009)

unfortunately I'm a computer moron, or I would show you some pics. hopefully by the time these things flower my kid will have shown me how to at least put up an avatar!  Seriously, she was supposed to come and show me some stuff this weekend, but was busy with her boyfriend...go figure!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 10, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> unfortunately I'm a computer moron, or I would show you some pics. hopefully by the time these things flower my kid will have shown me how to at least put up an avatar!  Seriously, she was supposed to come and show me some stuff this weekend, but was busy with her boyfriend...go figure!



Cut 'er outta the will!  WHO's gonna be there.... next week, next month, next year...?    Once she sets sets up the software, all you'll have to do is plug in your camera with it in 'viewing pics' mode to your USB port on your computer, turn on the camera and the software will open and prompt you if you'd like to import the pictures on your camera...   GREAT for the hexamadecimally challenged...  like US!  I'll look forward to your pics...  and I'll post some of my AK48 VERY soon...

Peace!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 10, 2009)

cool I would like to see them!  Is there much difference between 47 and 48 (besides 1 for any smart yasses) And have you heard if the AK48 throughs the cherry pheno?  My best freind that passed away had the AK47 cherry pheno, he went through like 6 packs of seeds to finally get it, then he died about 4 months after his first clone harvest of it.  His ol lady destroyed all the plants the night he passed worried about investigations and stuff.  Man I wish I had one of those clones!  If you get a pheno like that you will know it, tastes like a cherry jollyrancher.  YUMMY!


----------

